# Frogroom pics, racks and set ups?



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

It would be great if folks would post more pics of their frogrooms and set ups. I've always had a fascination with peoples fishrooms what works for them. Now that I'm starting to take a walk on the amphibian side, I'd really like to see more of people utilize the spaces and/or rooms that they use for keeping/raising/breeding their frogs. I've drooled over Brians tropicals, Kyles, Sports Docs, Marty's and Aaron's setups and racks among many other pics and always look forward to any pics that come up on this board. I'm just starting to add where I have space and I love getting ideas from others


Wimpy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ill have to take some pics... I just spent about 12 hours redoing the other half of my frog wall, as I am starting to call it...  I now have room for 6-8 more tanks, have everything drained into the sump, and have 4 tanks in the process of being setup. Im hoping to move some frogs around tomorrow.


----------



## ghastly152 (Oct 2, 2006)

This is a pic of my new setup in my fairly new frog room. In time i hope to extend it a little, maybe another 3 racks or so :lol:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I have to do some rearranging, but I'll try to get pics tonight.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

HAHA john mate you need to take out that computer it's taking up far to much room for racks :lol: 

here's my semi finnished rack


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

One of six racks:










Tadpoles:


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Six....... :shock:


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Now I have something to show my girlfriend and tell her "See, I don't have that many frogs..."!


----------



## Mark Forman (Jul 19, 2005)

Why does it seem like everyone in Europe has better frog racks and rooms than us in the states have? Anyone care to comment.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

because they have a company over there(can't remember the name) that makes most of those nice looking custom racks. We can't get em here to my knowledge, but i may be wrong.


----------



## jay1 (Aug 3, 2006)

i would post mine but can't work out how to post the pics on here :lol:


----------



## Mark Forman (Jul 19, 2005)

Well I know that you can get the stuff to make the racks from the company might not be cost effective maybe just the plastic parts that you would have a hard time getting but you could buy them from them and source out the alum. rod parts.

http://www.kwekerijrana.nl/IndexEN.html

Here is the site info.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Mark Forman said:


> Why does it seem like everyone in Europe has better frog racks and rooms than us in the states have? Anyone care to comment.


There is a difference between show racks and "go" racks. Beyond some number it isn't feasible to feed, clean, monitor and maintain show vivs at a "show" level (unless you don't have a job/classes to otherwise occupy your time). The space required for 25-50 "show tanks" is huge (assuming large vivs. The cost wouldn't be modest either.


----------



## Mark Forman (Jul 19, 2005)

Look at the racks that the people in Europe are showing as there rack and look at the people in the US and there racks. The people in Europe spend more on there rack system and how it looks compaired to us in the US. I dont think I would consider them as show. Its a rack with many tanks it takes just as much time to do all the regular things on their racks as it would on the ones we build or buy in the US.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Alan Zimmerman said:


> Mark Forman":giizpsl2]Why does it seem like everyone in Europe has better frog racks and rooms than us in the states have? Anyone care to comment.[/quote]
> There is a difference between show racks and "go" racks. Beyond some number it isn't feasible to feed said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dendroworld.co.uk/forum/albu ... 6090c6e724[/url]


----------



## ghastly152 (Oct 2, 2006)

*GREASER* said:


> I think that this is a misconception. Some People in Europe do seem to make very very large showy tanks and alot of time keep multiple species in them. And it also seems that these people just focus on this one big tank instead of small species tanks. But as far as the people who keep 10g or 20g species tanks I dotn think the average European keeper has better thanks then us at all. I have been looking at the tanks on Dendroworld UK and they qaulity of tanks definetaly isnt better then ours. If anything we may have better tanks. Remember there is a difference between keeping one large display and keeoping and working with species tanks.
> 
> look at these
> 
> http://www.dendroworld.co.uk/forum/albu ... 6090c6e724


Sorry i think its you who have the misconseption, how can generalise the whole of Europe on a few photos from Dendroworld which for the most part only really covers the Uk?. I can only talk for the Uk as it would be riduculous for me to make judgements on the German and Dutch hobby from visiting there forums and viewing a few pictures, but in the Uk for the most part people keep species specific tanks and not one big tank at all. The people in the Uk that do keep large display tanks usually do this after many years of keeping smaller species specific tanks and gaining valuble experience. Your statement dosent really even make sense if you think about it!, afterall who is going to jump straight into the hobby and setup a giant display tank if they have no experienece of doing things on a smaller scale?

If i were purely comparing your tanks to Europeans on photos from Dendroboard in the same manner you have i would have to conclude that i prefer European tanks as on the whole they are prupose built dartfrog vivariums and not converted fishtanks which seem to fill your photo galleries. But i wouldnt like to make that comparison, as i know the photos dont always convey the truth, and i know that many of the members of dendroboard have some truely stunning vivs.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

ghastly152 said:


> *GREASER* said:
> 
> 
> > I think that this is a misconception. Some People in Europe do seem to make very very large showy tanks and alot of time keep multiple species in them. And it also seems that these people just focus on this one big tank instead of small species tanks. But as far as the people who keep 10g or 20g species tanks I dotn think the average European keeper has better thanks then us at all. I have been looking at the tanks on Dendroworld UK and they qaulity of tanks definetaly isnt better then ours. If anything we may have better tanks. Remember there is a difference between keeping one large display and keeoping and working with species tanks.
> ...


First off I wasnt making some blanket statement about the entire Euro hobby from some pics off DendroUK. I was just saying that alot of euro tanks are not all they are cracked up to be. Its the people in the US that make generalizations about how US tanks arent as good as Euro tanks when in fack alot of the tanks produced by american hobbyists are just as nice. I just wanted to point that out. And I also never made it out to sound like the people keeping huge displays werent experienced. Lastly there is notjhing wrong with converted fish tanks for vivs. I dont see how it makes much of a difference. Esp for how cheap they are to build.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

JUST finished redoing my frog/fish room. Thought I would post a pic while it looks nice, neat, and organized


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

That’s a nice look Gary. I like the way you left space to get behind the rack. Also noticed that you really get every inch of available space out of your verts. Very low eggcrate and minimal substrate. They look really good. How do you drain them? Got a close up of the doors?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Chris,

Here's the back of the vivs and how I drain them.










Here's the post on how I did the fronts.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=22545&highlight=diy+front

Here's how I mounted the fans to keep the front glass clear.










BUT, I already thought of another, hopefully better, way to mount the fan and keep the front clear. I'll be able to get rid of the vent at the top completely and have even more viewing area. STAY TUNED


----------

